# [Q]Developer On Htc Merge Cm Or Sense Port



## DK174 (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanted to post this out in the development forum to see if any developers were interested in looking at putting together either CM or a Sense 3/3.5 port for the Merge. From what I understand, there are other similar HTC devices out there that have roms already. Also, Source was recently released for this.

I have been trying to get a Sense 3.5 port working but have had no luck getting it to boot. If anyone is interested in getting something going for a small, but loyal group of members that would be interested, please let us know.

Thanks.


----------

